# Buttons und awt?



## foxy (8. Jul 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin noch gaaaanz frisch in der J2ME entwicklung, da ich von vorne hinein ausschließe das Swing irgendwie läuft, wollte ich mal nachfragen ob awt funktioniert, um wenichstens buttons und sowas zu machen.
Wie schon gemerkt, sollen die Programme nicht auf Handys, sondern PDA's oder Smartphones laufen :> ... also alles mit bissal mehr speicher und touchscreen

Wenn das möglich sein sollte, dann ist wohl CLDC die falsche wahl ?

danke für die antwort

greetz


----------



## Kim Stebel (8. Jul 2008)

google: j2me awt
erster treffer, nicht draufklicken, nur den text lesen der direkt bei google steht. erster satz: "More importantly, J2ME Personal Profile has full AWT 1.1 support."
*gähn*


----------



## foxy (8. Jul 2008)

das habe ich auch alles schon gelesen, heisst das, das ich die lib einbinden muss in die CLDC ? weil enthalten ist sie nicht, oder muss ich die CDC benutzen ?


edit:
frage hat sich erledigt, habs gefunden CDC muss ich dazu benutzen

gibts das auch für linux ? 

weil sun bietet das nur für windows an -.-


----------



## Kim Stebel (8. Jul 2008)

wozu brauchst du überhaupt das cdc?? für ein paar buttons mit awt sicher nicht


----------



## foxy (8. Jul 2008)

ja was weis ich ? ... bekomm ich das auch anders hin ? 

wie schon beschrieben hab ich noch keine erfahrung mit j2me, aber ich weis das CLDC mir soetwas wie buttons zur verfügung stellt, aber das sind eigentlich nur wie beim handy vorgeschrieben platzierte buttons unten in der leiste, die ich auch nur mit den dazugehörigen knöpfen ansprechen kann. Aber wiso soll ich das so machen, wenn ich ein komplett funktionsfähigen touchscreen habe, aufdem ich eine komplette gui anzeigen lassen kann

ausserdem muss ich noch GPRS ansteuern, drucken können, SOAP requests absetzten etc.


----------



## Kim Stebel (8. Jul 2008)

vergiss cdc einfach für den moment und guck dir n ganz normales j2me tutorial an.


----------



## foxy (8. Jul 2008)

ich hab hier ungefär 4k seiten an buchmaterial liegen :> die gehen alle auf CLDC ein wie man dort alles macht, das meiste reicht ja auch, nur da ist ja nur immer die beschreibung der 
javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
lib dabei und das bringt mir nix das ist zu wenig


----------



## Kim Stebel (8. Jul 2008)

http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2005/02/09/j2me1.html?page=1

j2me ohne dieses alberne toolkit, das kein Mensch braucht und windows voraussetzt. Deine Bücher kannst du ja dekorativ ins Regal stellen.


----------

